# What is your favorite color and Enneagram and MBTI type?



## Cleo

I heard a psychologist say that people of certain personality characteristics tend to be drawn to certain colors.

I am an INFJ 4, and my favorite color goes back and forth between green and blue. Maybe teal or something in the middle does is it for me more.


----------



## saturnne

Crimson/navy, INTP 5.


----------



## Cleo

saturnne said:


> Crimson/navy, INTP 5.


That's funny, because it seems like those colors go well together. Have you just found yourself buying those colors over the years, as in you don't really think about it or do it on purpose?


----------



## SnowFairy

ISTJ - 1w2 
I have a few favorite colors: light aqua/turquoise blue, deep crimson red, and purple (either light or dark, but not bright).


----------



## Dark Romantic

ENTP, 7w8

Favorite color... hm, it changes. At the moment, I'd say violet.


----------



## Cleo

Dark Romantic said:


> ENTP, 7w8
> 
> Favorite color... hm, it changes. At the moment, I'd say violet.


I could imagine a 7 liking that. I wonder if Eights and sensors like something redish.


----------



## saturnne

Cleo said:


> That's funny, because it seems like those colors go well together. Have you just found yourself buying those colors over the years, as in you don't really think about it or do it on purpose?


I like these colors when they make a presence in my head. But I don't think I'll buy clothes of my favorite color, as my favorite color was once orange and I felt awkward buying so much orange. Then again, navy clothes wouldn't be too flashy at all as orange...I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## Dark Romantic

Cleo said:


> I could imagine a 7 liking that. I wonder if Eights and sensors like something redish.


I could see that; red would be next on the list for me. Red seems very alive and passionate, while violet has a very decadent sort of feel to it.


----------



## Cleo

Dark Romantic said:


> I could see that; red would be next on the list for me. Red seems very alive and passionate, while violet has a very decadent sort of feel to it.


Good point about the decadence.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

INFJ 9w1 - Blue. Any shade, doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Cleo

GoodOldDreamer said:


> INFJ 9w1 - Blue. Any shade, doesn't really matter to me.


Woohoo! We are having a pattern. Maybe. It's only two of us.  Haha


----------



## Arrow

Grey-Blue-White
4w3
INFP


----------



## Cleo

Arrow said:


> Grey-Blue-White
> 4w3
> INFP


It seems like those could be really earthy colors. Do you have a strong body fix?


----------



## Arrow

Cleo said:


> It seems like those could be really earthy colors. Do you have a strong body fix?


I'm currently trying to find it in the type me thread, but according to opinions it's the last in my stacking so I don't think it's stronger then my heart fix at least.


----------



## Sonny

ENTP 9w8
Yellow because it's bright and happy, red because it stands out.


----------



## Cleo

Sonny said:


> ENTP 9w8
> Yellow because it's bright and happy, red because it stands out.


I think yellow might be an extravert color. And actually this psychologist kind of hinted at that. Extraverts are bright, alive, and like to get outside and get things done. In one of my classes, I learned that extraverts are way better at staying in shape too.


----------



## Flatlander

INTJ (by current thinking) 5w6; I don't have a favorite color, but I prefer those on the dark side.

_Maybe_ black, and a really dark blue.


----------



## HappiLie

ENFP 9w1, yellow-orangish c:

Or rainbows of colors in different tints :S I like that a lot too


----------



## Cleo

HappiLie said:


> ENFP 9w1, yellow-orangish c:
> 
> Or rainbows of colors in different tints :S I like that a lot too


That's funny, because I could see nines liking rainbows of colors. I think of Rihanna, she seems to have a wardrobe full of all the colors of the rainbow and her music videos too. We Found Love, Man Down, Only Girl, all of them are very vibrant in color. Maybe that has something to do with her Barbados style...

And @Sonny a 9 also, likes yellow and red.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

INFP - 4w3

My favorite is red and my second favorite is purple.


----------



## Azelll

Any Color Blue but preferably Colbalt Blue, 5w4, INFP


----------



## Davana

ENTP, Enneagram type 4 (But it really, really doesn't suit me. I should retake the test) and I have three favourite colours- green, yellow and pink. If I have to choose just two I would choose green and yellow and if I have to choose just 1 I would choose yellow.


----------



## ibage

Type 6 INFJ and blue.


----------



## hela

Type 7. Royal blue, burnt orange, blood red, forest green, dark purple.


----------



## Christie42476

INFJ, 5w6, and my favorite colors are deep reds, deep violets, and dark blues. I prefer heavily saturated colors over pastels, and I seem to like jewel tones. Something about how vivid and alive they seem to me.


----------



## emberwing

INFP- green, blue, and purple


----------



## VioletTru

I am an INFP, Enneagram Type 4w5, and I like darker purple/violet.


----------



## Kyandigaru

4w5, INFP and lilac


----------



## Nephilim

INFP, 4w5. Cyan, white and light pink.


----------



## claude

infp 4w5 green blue and purple


----------



## Kito

INFP, 7w6, and black.

...Favourite colour, not skin colour.


----------



## sprinkles

If I have to pick one I like green or red.

Supposedly INFJ 6w5 based on free online tests which I don't think are adequate...


----------



## paper lilies

ENFP and 4w3. I go through color phases.
My current favorite color is crimson.










I also like Tiffany blue and cerise.


----------



## Setsuna

INFJ 1w2 (although a quiz that I took recently said that my wings are 'balanced', whatever that means) red and black.


----------



## Aslynn

INxP, 4w5 - my favorite colors are dark red, black, brown, and dark purple.


----------



## Wellsy

INFP 9w1 GREEN


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Sorry I had to delete my answer.


----------



## LibertyPrime

*xNFP 6w7 and I have 3 favorite colors of equal value:*

Crimson Red










Ultramarine Blue










*Black
*


----------



## Helios

Various shades of blue and green, ruby red or hues of red. Black is classy too.
9w1-5w6-3w2 or 5w6-9w1-3w2. (Thinker Archetype)
INTJ


----------



## Beatrice

ESTJ, 8w7, yellow and green. Yellow because its so bright and expressive, and green because its soft and earthy.


----------



## Marianna

INFP 5w6 - Can't choose just one colour so...
All the shades of Purple and Blue
Teal
White


----------



## Emerill

INTJ type 5
Maroon or Brown


----------



## MrShatter

INFJ 9w1-3w2-7w6 RCOaI.

*Red*


----------



## Night & Day

INxx 5w6 sp/so, medium to darker shades of red and peaches/oranges.


----------



## soya

INFP, 9w1/4w5/6w5, sx/sp








also gunmetal grey, lavender, fuchsia, neon chartreuse, and of course black.


----------



## ImminentThunder

INFP, 4w5 sx/sp, and my favorite color is something along the lines of sapphire blue.









Like that.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

ISFP, 4w5, green blue and purple


----------



## Embers

INFP, 4w5, Red/Purple/Olive/Teal


----------



## RecklessInspirer

ENFP 5w4
I like greenish blue and red


----------



## ToriKago

INTP, 5w6, sp/sx/so
Blue, because certain shades of it can be very beautiful. 
Blue seems to be popular on here.


----------



## disasterbunny

entp , 8 , black


----------



## Beat_Crusader

INTP, 5w6, Black, Dark Purple, Dark Blue


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

INTP, type 5

Red, black, orange.


----------



## L'Empereur

Green
5w4
INTJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP, 9: Dark Blue, Purple


----------



## pinkblueberii

INTJ, 5 w 6
Every shade of blue and pink.


----------



## happyrain

ENTJ, 3, Clear 
No, my favorite colors alternate between light blue, red, teal, and silver


----------



## shampoo

turquoise, or maybe orange.....and an ENFP


----------



## Westy365

ENFJ, 4w5, green


----------



## Naama

used to be dark blue, nowadays either purple(because it looks good, i dont like to wear purple clothes tho) or brown(because its has all the main colors and doesent stand out too much, so its nice color to wear), red is also the shit, better than purple if purple isnt just(or near) the perfect mixture of blue/red.

INTP 5w4(or maybe, just maybe 5w6) sx/sp


----------



## Sinmara

ENTJ 6w5 (possibly 7w8, working on it) and *RED*. Bright, intense, fight-or-flight response red. If your pulse doesn't quicken just from looking at it, it's not red enough.


----------



## Bare

ISTP 6w5, my favorite color is pink or light purple.


----------



## violetta

am an ENFJ 4, and i adore bluish purples! or purple-ish blues..like the sky here:


----------



## LittleT

INFP 4. Love colours blue, purple and silver.


----------



## shampoo

ENFP type 2...and i love turquoise and orange =)


----------



## Lesley Drakken

INFP Type 9w8. My favorite colors are navy blue, forest green, lavender and black.

Bright, obnoxious colors actually agitate me physically and emotionally.


----------



## ElizabethA.

INTJ 5w4. Absolute favorite color is deep, blood red. 

Also love sapphire blue and emerald green.


----------



## violetta

shampoo said:


> ENFP type 2...and i love turquoise and orange =)


u've already posted here moron lol


----------



## hulia

ISFJ Type 2. I like purple, blue and dark red.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

INFJ, 2w1. Dark blue or black. Those are basically the only colors in my closet and my walls are dark blue. Red is a close second.


----------



## The Waverider

Black, Blue, and INTP 5


----------



## OtaKurarii

I'm an *INFP Type 4w5* [I used to be 4w3 though.. and I miss being a 4w3... :frustrating:]
Favorite Colors: *Yellow* and *Blue* are my top favorites. But I also love Black and White.


----------



## silk15

ISTJ 1- blue, mostly light blue and specifically the blue you get at twilight just before the blue turns green.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Blue and orange, ENTP, 5.


----------



## Varyafiriel

INFJ 5w6>1w9>3w2 sp/so

Purple


----------



## owlet

Pastel colours, mostly blue and purpley-pink. INTP, 9w1.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Already responded, doh!


----------



## Sinistra Manus

Deep purple. INTP, 5w6.


----------



## SkyRunner

INFP 4w5 and my favorite color's red. I used to like orange a lot too but red has always been my favorite since I was little.


----------



## Beautiful Synthetic

Orange, 4w5, 1SFP. 
Though I'm not sure about my MBTI...


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I was just a tad insulted once when I read an article talking about what each favorite color says about a person. It said nothing about brown! Surely I can't be the only person that favors brown. That ruined the whole article imo.


----------



## Clare_Bare

Purple!

But not the really light shades, they seem without substance.
Nor the really dark shades, they seem foreboding.

So the medium shades of purple, the ones that give off a sense of confidence and stability.

ENTP | 7w6


----------



## sibersonique

Blue, INFJ, 6


----------



## Sybow

Dark purple.
As close at it can get to black, but still a small hint of purple in it.

ISTP 5w6


Anything is this picture is a nice tint of purple.

* *


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

Dark Green
INFJ 5w4


----------



## Charus

INTJ 6w5, my favorite color is purple.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ENFP 3w4, 
I'm very fond of corals.


----------



## anaraqueen

Green. But I basically like all vibrant colors while I dislike almost every single pastel color.

esfp 6w7 etc


----------



## red_evening_apple

Black, dark red, white

ISTP 9w8


----------



## tanstaafl28

Blue and orange. ENTP/5w6.


----------



## passionate

Neutral colors. 
ENFP, 2w3 (not sure about my enneagram honestly).


----------



## series0

Purple 8 and ENTP


----------



## Dalien

series0 said:


> Purple 8 and ENTP


Are you purple?


----------



## series0

Dalien said:


> Are you purple?


Actually, yes. I can only share this honestly online though. 

I am purple, obsequious, and clairvoyant.


----------



## attic

Yellow and red
infp (perhaps 5w6)


----------



## Bellerixx

It really depends, My favorite color is *Yellow *_for now._ And *Black*. but could possibly change.

ESFP 6w7

(I used to like blue, pink, green, back then)


----------



## eva26

INTP 6w5 Dark purple.


----------



## MadiNightshade

INFP 4w5

My favorite colors are purple, blue, red and black


----------



## JBMan

ENTP 9w8

Purple all the way boiiii


----------



## Electra

I can't pick just one color!!!!!!
INFP


----------



## knightlevante

Milky white, INTJ 4.


----------



## Charus

ISTJ 6w5, blueish purple


----------



## TKDfan888

My favorite color is black and I am a 1w2. As for my MBTI, that matter is not completely settled.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Mediterrenean Blue. INFP but a bit have ISFP temperament i guess. Enneagram is 4w5.


----------



## eva26

I like blues and violets the best - really all shades of blue and violet.


----------



## bobbyherrington

I would say ultramarine


----------



## sarai

Cleo said:


> I heard a psychologist say that people of certain personality characteristics tend to be drawn to certain colors.
> 
> I am an INFJ 4, and my favorite color goes back and forth between green and blue. Maybe teal or something in the middle does is it for me more.


ENFP 4 and i dont think i have one it depends on the tone/shade of the color its too hard to pick a favorite they are all beautiful bc they all have different variations but i right now its dark red, emerald green and black


----------



## Hexigoon

Traditionally it's been blue, but I think it's actually more purple. I love emerald tones too.
INFJ 5w4


----------



## lolxdlol19

ISFP 9w8 red and blue


----------



## Sybow

Blood red and deep purple.

ISTP 5w6 9w1


----------

